# Wooden Version of Gerry's Beam Engine



## BoBoDU (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I know its strictly not allowed in these hallowed halls being made of wood, but I thought you guys night be interested all the same.

I recently completed a wooden version of Gerry's Beam Engine using Ken I's metric version of the plan. I tried to stay as close to the plans as possible, but for practical reasons I had to make some changes. The major ones are:


I increased the scale by a factor of two - its just not possible (or beyond my competence at any rate) to make all the components out of wood at the original scale.
I have made use of metal screws and bolts. I cannot create 4mm bolts in wood (8mm is OK and 6mm just about). Wherever possible I have replaced the bolts with wooden taper pins but there are a number of places where I just need to use a bolt.
To avoid the friction of wood on wood, I have embedded several ball races in various places. You need to look very hard to see them, but they make the difference between a running and a non-running engine.
The engine runs quite well on an air supply at a bit less than 20 psi. At that pressure it almost self starts and runs quite smoothly at about 30 rpm (see video). At full air pressure, it goes like the clappers, but I have no way of measuring just how fast.


Anyway, I really wanted to post this to say a real big thank you to Gerrry Dyxstra for the original plans and to Ken I for his great work in producing the metric version.


Enjoy


Bruce























http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bdfairlie/media/BoBosBeamEngine-1_zpseabf32b2.jpg.html
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bdfairlie/media/BoBosBeamEngine-1_zpseabf32b2.jpg.html
http://s1371.photobucket.com/user/bdfairlie/media/BoBosBeamEngine-1_zpseabf32b2.jpg.html
<embed src="http://youtu.be/5PHYhsLexY4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed>


----------



## Shopguy (Jul 16, 2014)

That sir is a work of art.  To make something like a working model engine in wood is the sign of a true craftsman.  Two thumbs up  

So tell us something about yourself and the things you make.

Ernie J aka Shopguy


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 16, 2014)

I fixed your links for you so everyone can see your beautiful creation. 






















[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PHYhsLexY4&feature=youtu.be[/ame]


----------



## BoBoDU (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Al. Much appreciated.

Bruce


----------



## BoBoDU (Jul 17, 2014)

Shopguy said:


> That sir is a work of art.  To make something like a working model engine in wood is the sign of a true craftsman.  Two thumbs up
> 
> So tell us something about yourself and the things you make.
> 
> Ernie J aka Shopguy




Thanks Ernie

I am a retired scientist/mathematician who was originally trained (many years ago) as a mechanical engineer. When I retired a bit over three years ago I took up wood turning, something I had long wanted to do but never had the time. And I just love it. I turn just about anything and everything, from jewellery to large bowls, chess sets to, as you have seen, model engines. My first attempt at an engine was a very simple (and rather naive) example, but was enough to get me interested. This led to the current beam engine. I am currently considering whether I might attempt a model of the "Rocket" locomotive, or perhaps a Sterling engine of some kind. Time will tell.

All the best

Bruce


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 17, 2014)

Very impressive piece of work. Your skills are right up there with the best of us. Thank you for postng that beautiful engine.--Brian


----------

